# [SOLVED] sinnvolle USE Variable in make.defaults für KDE4

## kaskado

Hallo liebe Gentoo Gemeinde,

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Gentoo stage-3 Installation auf meinem Notebook durchzuführen. Das Ziel ist eine Desktop-Umgebung mit dem aktuellen KDE 4.3.1. Da ich ein Gentoo-Neuling bin, brauche ich euern Rat zum Thema USE-Flags.

das Material:

- Notebook CPU: Core2 Duo T7100 / Intel-Chipsatz 965

- current-stage3 CD: install-amd64-minimal-20090903.iso 

- Gentoo Handbuch : http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1#installing_portage

Ich hänge an den Punkten 5c bzw. 6b wo es darum geht die make.conf anzupassen und das "richtige" Profil auzuwählen.

/etc/make.conf habe ich wie folgt angepasst: 

```

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo " 

```

Ich hoffe das dies korrekt ist - bitte mal drüber schauen.

Nun die Sache im mit dem Profil (Punkt 6b). Da stehe ich total am Schlauch und habe keine Ahnung was ich hier machen muss. 

die Ausgabe von

```
# ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 50 Sep 10 15:21 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0/

```

Dort soll die desktop/make.defaults meinen Ansprüchen angepasst werden.

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop/make.defaults

```

lts,v 1.1 2009/08/06 17:44:05 ssuominen Exp $

USE="esd qt3"

```

Stutzig macht mich die USE Variable, die nur qt3 enthält.

Meine Ansprüche sind ja eine KDE4 Umgebung. Wie sollte die USE Variable demnach in make.defaults aussehen?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.Last edited by kaskado on Mon Sep 14, 2009 1:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hallo lieber Kaskado,

Und herrzlich willkommen bei den Gentoo-Süchtigen ^^

Also erstmal, die make.defaults kannst du verändern, aber das bringt dir nichts da diese immer wieder überschrieben wird.

Aber der Reihe nach ^^

[QUOTE]/etc/make.conf habe ich wie folgt angepasst:

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

Ich hoffe das dies korrekt ist - bitte mal drüber schauen.
```

Soweit ja, es ist korrekt und funktionabel.

Allerdings ist es sehr dürftig.

Also soll heißen, du bekommst damit ein funktionierendes System, allerdings können die meisten Programme nur ihre Grundfunktionalität.

Um deine USE-Variable sinnvoll zu füllen würde ich dir als Gentoo-Neuling folgendes empfehlen:

/usr/portage/profile/use.desc (globale USE-Flags (in mehr als 5 Paketen nutzbar))

/usr/portage/profile/use.local.desc (lokale USE-Flags (der Rest)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2 (Erklärung zu USE-Flags)

ufed (per emerge installierbar; "komfortable" Oberfläche um USE-Flags in der make.conf zu setzen und wieder zu löschen; Mit Erklärungen und zugehörigen Paketen)

Jetzt wie schon erwähnt, die make.defaults kannst du nicht dauerhaft verändern, nach dem nächsten emerge --sync ist es wieder auf dem Stand der Mirrors.

Meine make.profile steht im Moment auf ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0

Kann man komfortabel er eselect profile setzen.   :Cool: 

Das ist für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen in Ordnung, vorallem da das Profil nur grundlegendes zurechtlegt (spezielle USE-Flags, für deine Architektur ge-masked-e Pakete, etc.pp.).

Ich würde dir raten erstmal die grundlegenden Variablen soweit zu füllen das du arbeiten kannst.

Zum Beispiel würde ich trotzdem qt3 miteinbauen, genauso wie qt4 und qt3support, denn ansonsten kann es sein das du qt4 Programme ausführen kannst, aber qt3-Programme (amarok-1.4 z.B.) sich nicht sauber einpassen lassen.

Oder anderst.

Für den Anfang würde ich mal sowas in der Art empfehlen:

```
CPUFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fstack-protector"

CFLAGS="${CPUFLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip alsa mmx mmxext kde kdehiddenvisibility kdeenablefinal kernel_linux sse sse-filters sse2 X"

LINGUAS="de"
```

(Die Unterteilung von CPU und CFLAGS musst du natürlich nicht übernehmen, in der make.conf Semantik gibt es die Variable CPUFLAGS eigentlich nicht)

(Nach der Anpassung der make.conf hat mir immer ein emerge -e system geholfen die gröbsten und größten Fehler zu unterbinden.

Eine Anpassung der CFLAGS lasse ich auch so "ausklingen")

Mit der Zeit baut man sich so oder so die make.conf weiter aus wie man sie möchte. meine make.conf umfasst im Moment 65 Zeilen: http://nopaste.info/5feafed531.html

Vieles evtl völlig überflüssig, und grade im Bereich CFLAGS stark auf meinen Prozessor abgestimmt (nicht alles ist auf deinen Core 2 Duo übernehmbar, umgekehrt aber auch oft).

Nochwas, wenn du im Bereich USE-Flags unsicher bist, musst du sie nicht nehmen, also die unsicheren. Du kannst sie jederzeit "nachreichen" und per emerge -uDN world installieren, falls du sie brauchst.

----------

## kaskado

Besten Dank für die vielen Infos!

Jetzt bin ich dem Mysterium USE-Flags schon ein ganzes Stück näher gekommen   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also erstmal, die make.defaults kannst du verändern, aber das bringt dir nichts da diese immer wieder überschrieben wird.
> 
> Aber der Reihe nach ^^

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt wie schon erwähnt, die make.defaults kannst du nicht dauerhaft verändern, nach dem nächsten emerge --sync ist es wieder auf dem Stand der Mirrors.
> 
> 

 

AHA! gut zu wissen! Ich hätte nach meinem Verständnis alles in die make.defaults eingetragen.

Also werde ich die make.defaults einfach ignorieren und mit der make.conf arbeiten. Da sich diese Dateien ja "addieren".

Ok dann werde ich mal einen Übersetzungsversuch starten und schauen was passiert   :Wink: .

----------

